# Where to next?



## phlux22 (11/9/15)

Afternoon all, I'm "new" to the vaping world. Was on an iTaste MVP 2.0 with Nautilus, but then fell off the wagon and reverted to my prior evil ways. I have now been cigarette free for 2 weeks. Last week i got myself a Hana Mod (v3 mini) and the Kanger Subox Mini starter kit.

These 2 have since removed all desire to go back to my evil ways. I am loving the Vape and these 2 will keep me for a while.

My question relates to Sub ohming (??) and dripping. I have vaped a few drippers and found that this is where i want to be, but i have no idea where to start. Unfortunatley i threw too much $$ out this month to get started with Vaping again, so I will have to wait to get into Dripping.

Where is a good place to start? I'm looking for a device that will grab me and hold me tight on my travels with vaping. I dont want to be buying new devices / mods every few months. I want to settle down and cuddle with my device.

The subox mini starter kit is perfect for my needs now, but will i be able to drip on it nicely? Will it support the low ohms?

What are the pros / cons of Mech mods vs VV? Do i want temp control?

So for the TL DR, how do i get into the dripping world?


----------



## Andre (11/9/15)

Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit.

With mech mods you need to build the coil/s to be of a resistance, which will give you the power you want. VW is much easier, as you can build a coil of any resistance (simplistically put) and just up the power with your mod. Mech mods are sturdier and have less potential points of failure, but you need to be more conscious of safety with them. I am a Reo fan, which combines mech mod with bottom feeding to a dripper of your choice. And it has a hot spring to help with safety.

For me 50 W (Subox Mini max) is more than enough for dripping. I would advise to try that first and should you require higher power, then look at other mods. Drippers I like are the Velocity and the Sapor. My favourite bottom feeding drippers are the Rogue and Chalice.

Temp control - good question. I have played with TC a bit and am not much impressed so far. And have seen many other reports saying this. My advice would be to hang on with TC. It is still in its infancy and will take a year or so to settle. Even the best wire to be used is not quite clear at this stage. It will certainly not be Nickel, which everyone started off with.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phlux22 (11/9/15)

Thanks for the advise. Appreciate the time you took for A: reading my post and B: replying. Will look into getting one of the drippers you suggested

Reactions: Like 1


----------

